
Fieldbook is shutting down - matthiaswh
https://medium.com/the-fieldbook-blog/what-happened-at-fieldbook-d70bf25b3968
======
j45
This is too bad. The world needs a viable MS Access replacement as a place for
excel sheets to go (instead of to Access).

Thanks for working on this.

If you consider open-sourcing this it might be a project that gets support as
there's nothing in the Google suite or others that comes close to this.

~~~
craftyguy
I hope they do release the source code under a permissive license... If not,
this is a classic example of something valuable that will be completely lost
to time. A nice sandcastle built below the high tide mark, if you will.

~~~
j45
Maybe source code open-sourcing... could be crowdsourced lol.

------
Aeolun
I am really sad to see this go. Though I didn't actually use it for more than
a few hobby projects, it always struck me as very cool to be able to link
things.

